# Central Minnesota



## Jacob Hawkes

Good luck to those running. 

The Open (96.) Big for sure.

The Am (75.) Huge, no doubt.

The Qual (56.) The Qual National.

The Derby (43.) The Derby National.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Wow those are some huge entries.Good luck to all.


----------



## TroyFeeken

Any updates? Is the Derby going to finish today?


----------



## Brenda

Derby callbacks to the 3rd Series

3,5,8,9,11,12,14,16,18,21,23,25,32,35,37,38,40,42

18 total


----------



## DSMITH1651

Derby is done for the day. Will start with a new 3ed series tomarow
Duane


----------



## Brenda

Open has about 20 dogs left to run tomorrow


----------



## Jay Dufour

Any happnins ?


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,2,6,13,14,15,16,19,20,21,22,23,27,29,30,31,32,33,36,37,40,43,44,46,48,51,53,54,59,60,61,62,64,65,66,68,
73,74,75,78,82,83,87,92,93,96

47 total


----------



## Carole

Does anybody have any up to date info on the DERBY. We all would greatly appreciate any that is out there.

Carole R.


----------



## RockyDog

Derby results
1st Place Chris Ledford with Lucky
2nd Place Bill Hillmann with Shine
3rd Place Jack Hoffman with Cracker
4th Place Danny Farmer with Judy Aycock's dog Tippy RJ Matt Johnson
J Mark Smith
J Victor Batton
J Tim Springer
J Clint Avant
J Tim Melham
J Ken Schaaf

Congratulation to all the finishers, and especially to Jack and Cracker!


----------



## Carole

Congradlations to Tippy and Danny, and to a job well done.

Carole and Sunny


----------



## DSMITH1651

Q call backs to the 3ed 2. 4,5,9,11,15,17,24,25,26,29,33,37,38,40,43,47,49,53


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,6,15,16,20,21,23,29,30,32,37,40,43,48,53,59,61,62,65,74,78,83,87,93

25 total


----------



## BentleysMom

Congrats to Matt Johnson with the RJ with Quinn and the Jam with Clem. Gave a good effort. Also big congrats to Chris Ledford for 1st with Lucky and Bill Hillman on 2nd with Shine. Nice looking Dogs! 3rd place with Jack and Cracker! Nice job and Tim Springer is ever so consistent with Jea who received another Jam. Nice golden!! 

There is one more dog who received a jam 8 total, not sure on name. Sorry Congrats to all!!


----------



## BentleysMom

Oh and Tim Melham who received 2 jams in the Derby with Reilly and Major! That is all of them, thanks!!


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callback to the landblind

1,2,4,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,32,34,38,39,40,43,45,46,50,52,53,55,56,57,59,60,61,63,64,66,67,68,69,70,73,74,75

Total 51


----------



## DSMITH1651

Am callbacks to waterblind 
1,4,7,10,16,18,19,22,25,30,38,46,53,55,56,63,64,66,67,69,74,75
Duane


----------



## joel druley

Congratulations to Ken Schaaf and Walker on their Jam in the Derby!


----------



## drbobsd

Ken and Walker did a good job in Really Big derby. Congrats Good luck to Ken and Babe at Open water blind. Also good luck to Ken and Babe and Dennis Pugh and Air at Amat water blind.



joel druley said:


> Congratulations to Ken Schaaf and Walker on their Jam in the Derby!


----------



## Jan Helgoth

Amateur Callbacks to the 4th Series:

4, 10, 18, 30, 46, 55, 56, 75

That's 8 dogs from my count but this is an unofficial, second-hand report. Please update if you have any different info.

There are a lot of great dogs (and a lot of nice people) in this group ~ good luck to all!!

Also, congrats to Ashley Batton for her Junior Handler completion with her Dad's other dog, Zach, in the Derby! That is two Junior Handler ribbons in two consecutive weekends with two different dogs - way to go, Ashley!


----------



## BentleysMom

Anyone have the Qual results?? Good luck to everyone at the AM!!


----------



## Chuck N

Just heard Three Rivers a New Beginning won the qual. Owner Mike Peters and handler Steve Yozamp.
Becky is just 25 months old.
Congrats to Mike and Steve.
Proud breeder here!!


----------



## Brenda

Amateur results
1st-#18 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#46 Gracie O/H Judy Aycock
3rd-#55 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#30 Air O/H Dennis Pugh
RJ-#75 Demo O/H Yvonne Hayes

JAMS- 4,56

Congrats to All !!


----------



## joel druley

Congratulations to Dennis Pugh and Air on their 4th in the Amateur!


----------



## David Maddox

Congrats to Mike, Steve, and QAA-Becky!!!
Props to breeder Chuck N. It's incredibly exciting seeing one of your babies do well!!!

Congrats also go out to Syl, Judy, and Gracie!!!

Edit: I just found out 2nd went to one of our grandbabies!!! Congrats to Dale Willard, Clint, and QAA-Hardy!!!


----------



## Liberty Dealer

Congratulations to Dennis Pugh for fourth in Amateur.

Vern & Kathy


----------



## Todd Caswell

Brenda said:


> Amateur results
> 1st-#18 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
> 2nd-#46 Gracie O/H Judy Aycock
> 3rd-#55 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
> 4th-#30 Air O/H Dennis Pugh
> RJ-#75 Demo O/H Yvonne Hayes
> 
> JAMS- 4,56
> 
> Congrats to All !!


Here's a few pics from the 4th. series congrats to all

Judy and Gracie



















Ken and Stevie


----------



## Tom Watson

Any Qual. results?


----------



## Todd Caswell

Tom Watson said:


> Any Qual. results?



1st. #38 
2nd # 26
3rd. # 47
4th. # 53
RJ #25
Jam #5 
Jam #9


----------



## pam ingham

Great pics - when in doubt- act cool and get outta your dog's way - Ken and Judy say it all in their body language!


----------



## Tom Watson

Thanks Todd


----------



## Tom Watson

Thanks Todd. Great pics!


----------



## Brenda

Open results

1st-#78 Flint H/Ty Rorem O/Marion Stroud-Swingle
2nd-#29 Artic H/Dan Sayles O/Paul Hanson
3rd-#93 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
4th-#53 Tex H/Mark Smith O/Jerald Ward
RJ- #30 Newt H/Gary Unger O/Ken Steele

Jams-1,2,21 there are more jams but sorry I don't have them all

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Thanks for reports ya'll

Congrats to all !


----------



## Waterbug

Congrats Big Dan and Paul


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, Kenny, on a super Amateur weekend! A WIN with Dreamer and third with Stevie! How much fun is that!?

rita


----------



## saltgrass

Waterbug said:


> Congrats Big Dan and Paul


Way to go Dan!!!!!!! Looking forward to seeing yall in a couple months.


----------



## drbobsd

Congrats Dennis, Nancy and Air on your color! Air is in 4th series almost every trial he runs. Looks like he's working his way toward some blues.

Wow what a consistently amazing phenom Sylvia and Judy have in Gracie. Will be fun to see her run in Minot. 

Congrats to all that made it to 4th.



Brenda said:


> Amateur results
> 1st-#18 Dreamer O/H Ken Neil
> 2nd-#46 Gracie O/H Judy Aycock
> 3rd-#55 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
> 4th-#30 Air O/H Dennis Pugh
> RJ-#75 Demo O/H Yvonne Hayes
> 
> JAMS- 4,56
> 
> Congrats to All !!


----------



## drbobsd

Congrats to all finishers of open.

Paul and Dan with Artic great job!
Steve and Bob with one of my favs Pete.
Mark Smith and Finn's uncle Tex.

I'm so happy for you all.



Brenda said:


> Open results
> 
> 1st-#78 Flint H/Ty Rorem O/Marion Stroud-Swingle
> 2nd-#29 Artic H/Dan Sayles O/Paul Hanson
> 3rd-#93 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
> 4th-#53 Tex H/Mark Smith O/Jerald Ward
> RJ- #30 Newt H/Gary Unger O/Ken Steele
> 
> Jams-1,2,21 there are more jams but sorry I don't have them all
> 
> Congrats to All !!


----------



## David Maddox

drbobsd said:


> Congrats to all finishers of open.
> 
> Paul and Dan with Artic great job!
> Steve and Bob with one of my favs Pete.
> Mark Smith and Finn's uncle Tex.
> 
> I'm so happy for you all.


Bob,
I was so excited about Finn's little brother Hardy QAAing that I almost forgot about ole Tex and his 4th place. Still going strong at nearly 11 yrs old. I hope all goes well and I get to see him run at the Nationals here in Texas. It almost breaks my heart to know that he will retire afterwards. I sure miss his mama Dancy.

X2 on Gracie. Winning/or placing with 3 different handlers-AWESOME!!!


----------



## EdA

David Maddox said:


> X2 on Gracie. Winning/or placing with 3 different handlers-AWESOME!!!


National Amateur Finalist and in 3 trials after that two firsts, two seconds, one third, not too bad 

Go Gracie, Sylvia, Danny, and Judy!...and please let Gracie and Tia get winning out of their systems before they come home!


----------

